# Aquarium water going through garden hosing?



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

I have a Python No Spill Clean And Fill Valve. I did not want to spend like 50 bucks on the whole unit so, am thinking of just attaching a garden hose to it.
Is it OK if aquarium water goes through garden hosing then goes in to the aquarium?
Does the I side of Garden hosing have chemicals bad that are bad for fish?
I saw someone on Youtube use garden hosing.
Is it OK to use garden hosing to put water in my aquarium?
THANKS!


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I use a garden hose all the time. No problems.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Many hoses can leach certain heavy metals and fire retardant chemicals, but this would require water to be standing in the hose for a while.

For a python, you flush the hose of any contaminated water as you drain your tank. Then when you refill, you don't really have the contact time needed to cause a problem.

I use garden hose for all my drain/refill needs and I have shrimp. I just make sure that if I'm using the outside hose that I flush if fully before using any water from it.


----------



## daFrimpster (May 18, 2005)

I use a potable water safe hose and I make sure it gets drained after every use. I tried one of those coiled hoses a few years ago and killed a whole tank of fish and plants.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Do a test on the hose. Run about 3 gallons to flush out bacteria and odors. Then do a taste test between it and water from your tap. If they both taste the same, then you are good to go.


----------



## TankAaron (Aug 8, 2014)

rjordan393 said:


> Do a test on the hose. Run about 3 gallons to flush out bacteria and odors. Then do a taste test between it and water from your tap. If they both taste the same, then you are good to go.


uke:This reminded me of a couple of things I saw on the show CSI.


----------



## FFC (Nov 11, 2014)

I would run the hose at full bore for at least 10 minutes then flush your tank. This lets all the chemicals wash out. When draining the water pressure is not strong enough. Other then that I have never had any issues.


----------

